
Linus at realworldtech: Don't use ZFS. It's that simple - weinzierl
https://twitter.com/kernellogger/status/1214906661028188160
======
duelingjello
Canonical, FreeBSD, Joyent and upteen Sun customers over 15 years disagree
with an opinionated non-programmer jerk with anger issues espousing Tweet
soundbites lacking any data to backup a wild claim worthy of John McAfee.

